# Der deutsche Gesundheitsminister empfiehlt : Vorbeugen ! (Teil 4 x 98)



## krawutz (24 Okt. 2010)

​


----------



## walme (24 Okt. 2010)

wird immer besser, sogar Mutter Baimer hört auf den Gesundheitsminister

:thx: krawutz


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2010)

danke schön


----------



## Peter_Klaus (24 Okt. 2010)

Hahaha´Top


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Okt. 2010)

Echt super der Bilder Mix.


----------



## bofrost (24 Okt. 2010)

nur manche müssen aufpassen,sonst belastet es zu stark die Bandscheibe


----------



## maddog71 (24 Okt. 2010)

toller Mix :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## Nordic (24 Okt. 2010)

Klasse! Immer weiter so!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Okt. 2010)

toll


----------



## theking84 (24 Okt. 2010)

Schöne Zusammenstellung, danke!


----------



## Iberer (25 Okt. 2010)

Die meisten beugen ja schön vor - aber bei einigen ist doch sicher noch mehr drin. ;-)
Weiter so. Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## joshi (25 Okt. 2010)

toller mix, passrt zum titel )


----------



## helmutk (25 Okt. 2010)

gute arbeit, weiter so. besten dank.


----------



## tonimohr (25 Okt. 2010)

hey, prima Idee für eine Sammlung, danke!!


----------



## marcnachbar (25 Okt. 2010)

Na was für ein glück das der Gesundheitsminister so etwas emphielt
Danke für die Bilder:thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (26 Okt. 2010)

schöne sammlung gefällt


----------



## paauwe (28 Okt. 2010)

Tolle Arbeit!!! Mehr!!! Danke!!


----------



## Soloro (28 Okt. 2010)

Super Gesundheitstipp,klasse Arbeit!  Vielen Dank!!:thumbup:


----------



## berki (30 Okt. 2010)

DAS SIND JA SUPER HEISSE EMPFEHLUNGEN FÜR DIE GESUNDHEITVORSORGE UND VIELEN
DANK DAFÜR !!!!!!
berki


----------



## coku2803 (30 Okt. 2010)

Super wie immer


----------



## klinkerle (30 Okt. 2010)

:thumbup:danke. freue mich auf die nächste ausgabe.


----------



## teethmaker1 (31 Okt. 2010)

Es stimmt also doch:vorbeugen ist besser als rückwärts hingefallen.


----------



## willi hennigfeld (6 Juni 2014)

Iberer schrieb:


> Die meisten beugen ja schön vor - aber bei einigen ist doch sicher noch mehr drin. ;-)
> Weiter so. Danke für die .



Einige hätten bestimmt gerne mehr drin - in ihren geilen Hintern.. Irgenwie wollen sie es doch alle, oder..?


----------



## Sarafin (7 Juni 2014)

schöne Bilder danke dafür.


----------



## marriobassler (9 Juni 2014)

ich bekomme gerade ein mächtiges übergewicht nach vorne hihihihihihihi


----------



## stürmerstar (12 Juni 2014)

tolle Pics! Danke dafür. Bitte mehr!


----------



## dvb (15 Sep. 2014)

lasst die glocken hängen


----------

